# Lets start a new 3D Tour



## ithoyts (Jul 25, 2008)

i like it...


----------



## Darth_Bane (Jun 1, 2011)

Manditory Equipment check at range gate. No speed limit. Have the pros be more visible at the event. No offsite range just for pros. Just a few ideas.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

I'll pass.

Seems everyone hypes this big money thing. $10,000 per event, $100,000 for Championship? Where's money going to come from? I'd think one of the existing organizations would have jumped on it if it was there to be had.....


----------



## Barn Burner Strings (Sep 10, 2011)

Sponsors is where the big money comes from. How do you think golf got so big. There has to be something to draw people to these events. Money is a great motivator. I think it should have 20 3d targets per day with a chronograph set up at target 11 which would just be a bale and not count for score. There needs to be something more than we already have, change is inevitable.


----------



## NCstick (Aug 14, 2011)

All events to be televised. Not only covering pros. All classes would get a fair share of airtime of course with 9/16 of the televised coverage going to the pros. They help boost the ratings of course. Get all major bow brands involved in some aspect. All other accessories to have a chance at commercial spots on each televised event. 

Put the 14 in play for the shoot offs at all the events. Have a short segment of each televised event go to a 75+ yd unknown yardage, single shot each round sudden death shoot out that pays $2000.00 to the winner. Have someone like CBE for example to sponsor this. 

Add a 1-2 minute shooters tips by the pros segment and have a different pro do their own every competition. 

We want the sport to grow right?? Imagine what this would do for 3D!!


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?jt5ewg


----------



## Bucks (Jul 27, 2005)

it would need a "novice" class to attract the masses who's entry fees would be funding the payouts. e.g. 30 yards

mandatory advancement to prevent guys from sandbagging, particularly a "novice" class

like someone mentioned, make the pro event more spectator friendly, kinda like golf. kids need to see these guys shoot.

scoring: some guys like the ibo format of showing up as work allows, some like the ability to shoot with a friend or two, others prefer the random ASA assigned times. is it possbile to accomodate both with only those with randomly drawn groups having the ability to win?

consider why people attend: some go for the sheer competition, others for the pure enjoyment and to get away, most are in between

the newer ibo idea of having to turn in one score card at the tent and one in the vendor area is a good idea since it forces traffic to the vendors.

why choose indiana with the population of 4.5M over Ohio with a population of 11.5M? you do want attendance, right?

create an environment where people can shoot 2 classes. for instance, i would love to shoot a compound class, then grab some buddies and head out with recurves, even it it was only for 20 targets. Yes, we would suk up the trad course, but it would be a blast. We make the trips for the enjoyment as well as the competition. plus, the org could make more money. The IBO one-class-and-done gets old... a 2-3 day total time commitment for 6 hours of archery.

add a "common sense" rule based on competitive advantage and intent. some of the DQ things I have heard at ibo defy common sense. case in point rumor... In Bedford, there was a AHC shooter with 2 brand new clueless HC shooters out having fun. One of the HC guys dropped and broke his binos. The AHC guy took 2-3 steps to the HC guy and loaned him his. some other shooter watched the guy step forward, reported it, and the AHC guy was DQ'ed. Yes, against the rules, but common sense says the 2-3 steps offer no competitive advantage as anyone can see that is 2-3 yards. Intent was to help a fellow archer learn and love the sport. If the story is false, my bad, but it shows the lack of respect for the shooters. The DQ'ed guy probably spent a bunch of money and time to get to the shoot and blasted for something really stupid.


----------



## tntone (Aug 13, 2006)

Barn Burner said:


> So with all the hoopla going on lets start a new hypothetical tour. Ill start with what I have in mind.
> 
> First would be Number of events-8 with a championship so that makes 9
> 4 events would be in the east and south- PA, SC, FL, TN
> ...


i like this setup, but i would like to see a mixture. on sat you shoot a field type coarse, known yards out to 70 - 80 yards and on sunday shoot a 3D range as listed above. this could be at just one event not all of them, have one on the east and one on the west for the shooters to shoot something different... im all for the higher pay outs but i dont see that happening...


----------



## Bucks (Jul 27, 2005)

another thought... during the first year, start with fewer events, but place them near highly populated areas to make it easier and to drive attendance. this gives the chance to work out kinks before going all in.

the above post noting the addition of a field event sounds really intriguing.

you are going to have a problem raising the capital for the huge payouts in the first year. the well funded sponsors are more prone to have you prove yourself first before committing to anything. the smaller companies may jump on board with a smaller commitment, but you could get more of them. i would be prone to have more companies with smaller investments than rely on a few big ones for safety. if the big guy pulls the sponsorship, it can be catastrophic.

whatever you do, you must promote and keep powder dry for marketing. word of mouth only goes so far. create a fantastic website and drive people to it. immediately start building a list of emails and use it to promote the events, the shooters, and the sponsors. email campaigns are an art form unto themselves, and if done correctly, reap tremendous results.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

thios is a great idea. I would love to see this happen.


----------



## yardagegusser (Jun 11, 2005)

count me in


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

You will need $250,000.00 min to get the ball rolling


----------



## Bucks (Jul 27, 2005)

Babyk said:


> You will need $250,000.00 min to get the ball rolling


curious... whats the math on that?


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Babyk said:


> You will need $250,000.00 min to get the ball rolling




and that won't roll it far! It's going to take sweat and sacrifice from a lot of people.......IMO, thats harder to get than money.

I've said my peice about IBO but I hope all this excitement and call for change doesn't result in short-sighted decisions being made. I dont agree with everything they do or often the way they do things but I have a lot of respect for anyone shouldering the burden associated with running one of these organizations. I've seen some posts referring to them as "lazy".........and that calls me to question if the accusers have a real understanding of what they're getting in to.


----------



## Bucks (Jul 27, 2005)

tmorelli said:


> I've said my peice about IBO but I hope all this excitement and call for change doesn't result in short-sighted decisions being made. I dont agree with everything they do or often the way they do things but I have a lot of respect for anyone shouldering the burden associated with running one of these organizations. I've seen some posts referring to them as "lazy".........and that calls me to question if the accusers have a real understanding of what they're getting in to.


interesting. running any organization is not for the weak-hearted. i wouldnt call ibo lazy per se, just out of touch and seem to focus on odd things and resting on their laurels. it could be much better if they were willing to change. i can see the need for another venue, and if it gains traction, could cause ibo some problems. heck, even if asa moved further north and gained a foothold, it would cause them serious issues. afterall, ibo moved south and didnt seem to even dent asa. competition is good.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

Barn Burner said:


> Sponsors is where the big money comes from. How do you think golf got so big. There has to be something to draw people to these events. Money is a great motivator. I think it should have 20 3d targets per day with a chronograph set up at target 11 which would just be a bale and not count for score. There needs to be something more than we already have, change is inevitable.


Golf got big for 3 main reasons:
1. The advent of color TV and prolifieration of broadcast satellites. Prior to the satellites golf was pre-recorded in black and white and there was little, if any, coverage of any live events. Color TV gave the home viewers a better viewing experience, which led to higher ratings.
2. Business executives conducting business on golf courses. This led to high dollar sponsorships of individual tournaments. High dollar sponsorship led to more viewers watching because of the higher payouts.
3. The creation of more muny courses across the country. The creation of more munies brought golf to the working Joes. Golf was no longer the elite sport only available to the country clubbers with tons of cash.


Babyk said:


> You will need $250,000.00 min to get the ball rolling


250K will not even get the ball rolling. It will cost a minimum of double that just for the production costs and air time on TV. Forget about the payouts in this proposed hypothetical, that money is blown just for the "TV coverage." Heck, the electronic scoring isn't cheap.


----------



## Bucks (Jul 27, 2005)

reylamb said:


> 250K will not even get the ball rolling. It will cost a minimum of double that just for the production costs and air time on TV. Forget about the payouts in this proposed hypothetical, that money is blown just for the "TV coverage." Heck, the electronic scoring isn't cheap.


The other thing golf and other sports do is personalize the players, their talents, and their hardships.it would be suicidal to start with those grandiose plans. Get the thing going and successful, and try to create a venue with TV in mind. once past the hiccup stage and established and hopefully profitable, analyze the benefit and viability of the TV avenue. There are enough hunting shows now, this may be a nice change if done correctly and professionally. The easiest path would be to team up with established and respected TV personalities.


----------



## Barn Burner Strings (Sep 10, 2011)

OH yeah I agree Bucks we would have to get the ball rolling before any major TV spots. We would have to crawl before we run. If done right I believe that a new organization could really take over the sport. But it would have to have the backing of all the major players and manufactures.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

Barn Burner said:


> OH yeah I agree Bucks we would have to get the ball rolling before any major TV spots. We would have to crawl before we run. If done right I believe that a new organization could really take over the sport. But it would have to have the backing of all the major players and manufactures.


But if you are depending on the backing of the major players and mfg you are where you are today. Golf is successful because their big purses/sponsorships come from sources outside of Golf. There is no Taylor Made open, Calloway Championship, Titelist Tour, etc. They, the PGA Tour and USGA, get very little from the actual MFG. The TV networks get advertising money from tyhe golf mfg. 

To have a truely successful archery organization that would eventually have any hope of competing with Bowling (competing with Golf is an unrealistic pipe dream) you need to rely on outside sponsors, not the Archery MFG.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Barn Burner said:


> Sponsors is where the big money comes from. How do you think golf got so big. There has to be something to draw people to these events. Money is a great motivator. I think it should have 20 3d targets per day with a chronograph set up at target 11 which would just be a bale and not count for score. There needs to be something more than we already have, change is inevitable.


Where will the money coming from? Archery is supported by archery manufacturers. Right now these sponsors are in the present archery organizations' camps. Commitments are probably established for a period of time. Beings archery organizations are already established all a sponsor has to say is, "change this." Betcha Hoyt has already said something. Bet they wanted Danny up there to be seen......

This BS of using golf is really old. We don't have Palmolive, Proctor & Gambles, or Bing Crosby. < Remember these? 

I would say right now Ken Watkins is looking to resolve more than just the award ceremonies. Beings Ken isn't stupid by a long shot.......


----------



## ES21 (Jun 10, 2004)

A lot of great ideas here!


----------



## FlBowHunter2000 (Mar 29, 2011)

at a hunter class with no speed limit and all accessories must be hunting not target related.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using tapatalk 2


----------



## salmon killer (Jun 19, 2011)

You said there would be shoots in the west? which states? there are no western states in the original format.But other than that I think its a great Idea.We would have to give it a cool name like the All American 3D Tour.


----------



## Ohbowhunter815 (Jul 19, 2010)

Not saying its impossible but would have to be difficult if neither the ASA or IBO can get major brand sponsors (outside archery) think Buick or Cadillac, an up start orginazation would have to have deep pockets with very few sponsors in the early years. 

I may catch h#ll over this but I'm not sure that the IBO doesn't listen to its shooters. There may be 50 guys on here that say the way they run it is terrible, but there may be 500 that dont get on AT that love to shoot with a buddy and shoot 40 on Friday and get back to work or family. I do not know enough about the behind the scenes things that go on to pass judgement either way, I just think there are two sides to every story.

I shot Bedford and Erie all on Friday because thats the only option I had. If I would have had to shoot on Sat. or Sun. I would've had to stay home.

I do believe that they have to listen to what their pros are saying and act on that, but it wont be hard to gather them up and hash it out if they choose to.


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

I have been working hard on a couple buddies of mine to get this started. They have the TV show Wired Outdoors. You can see them on Wiredoutdoors.com. They are young ,ambitious and have been putting on a great shoot called Camo Cares. This will be the 3rd year of Camo Cares and the shoot is sold out every year at 270 shooters range compacity. They raised $40,000 last year for the Hunt of a lifetime and you can watch some of there hunts taking kids with cancer on there dream hunts. I keep telling Kyle and Jason they have what it takes to pull this off. They had 30 guys last night show up to help set up the ranges for Camo Cares this saturday. These are the 2 guys that could do it, they have the contacts,origanized and they are 2 great guys. If I could get them talked into it, you would see a 3d circuit like no other. There is a 3' wide weed wacked trail to all 60 targets at Camo Cares. You get a folder with range assignments and maps of the course when you check in. Everything at the Fryburg Sportsmans Club will be in tip top shape when they are done on Friday night. They put a great event on like none other I have ever been to. Auction in the afternoon on saturday with $1,000's of dollars worths of prizes and 3 bands in the evning. Even though the shoot is sold out, you can come after lunch and get in on the Chineese auction and stay for the Bands. Camp out and shoot the same course on Sunday. Its our regular monthly shoot but we are using the Camo Cares open range. Come check it out, meet Jason and Kyle and everyone put a plug in there ear. We need to get these boys on board and you will see a great 3D series up North. This is the best chance I see at pulling it off. These guys are already half way there with 3 years experience putting on a big shoot. Check out there website at wiredoutdoors.com.
Watch the video on demand Douglas Fickels Moose hunt and the Billy Myers Elk hunt and you will see the Camo Cares archery shoot along with Billys and Douglas's hunts. It's worth the time to watch these both and you will agree that these are the 2 guys to get this done.
I thought a Wiredoutdoors/Cabela's Archery Series was a good start or a Wiredoutdoors/McKenzie,Gander Mountain,Rinehart or any of the big boy would make a very good sponser series. I have been around this game for a very long time and these guys have what it takes.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

*Go for it!*

It's possible 


SonnyThomas said:


> I'll pass.
> 
> Sonny I respectfully disagree. Years ago, During Wayne Pearsons ownership of the Asa, there were big payouts, 10,000 per pro win, 25000 for classic win, 50,000 for soy. miller beer was a big sponsor then. It is their right, the current Asa ownership does not want / will not accept a beer sponsor. So I do think it's possible.
> No disrespect intended sunny.
> ...


----------



## Grnmtn (Feb 1, 2003)

be nice to have a fixed pins class


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

SonnyThomas said:


> Where will the money coming from? Archery is supported by archery manufacturers. Right now these sponsors are in the present archery organizations' camps. Commitments are probably established for a period of time. Beings archery organizations are already established all a sponsor has to say is, "change this." Betcha Hoyt has already said something. Bet they wanted Danny up there to be seen......
> 
> This BS of using golf is really old. We don't have Palmolive, Proctor & Gambles, or Bing Crosby. < Remember these?
> 
> I would say right now Ken Watkins is looking to resolve more than just the award ceremonies. Beings Ken isn't stupid by a long shot.......


have to agree that watkins is no dummy. but he doesn't have a free hand since he has an entrenched board with vested interest in keeping things the way they are. that's why they never move the triple crown sites around. as i understand it ken has the biggest say with the world shoot, but the board runs the triple crown. there will be some changes, maybe. but i wouldn't look for any change of substance...not until attendence really takes a dive.

just mho.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

J Whittington said:


> It's possible


Sure. Not disagreeing, but.........Why didn't the IBO or NFAA try for Miller beer? The Deer organization hasn't really taken off. Some one brought up a new target theme and you don't hear of it anymore. ASA tried to the DAIR off the ground and so far next to nothing.

And the story goes on that Wayne wasn't pleased with his chunk of change and sold the ASA.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

Grnmtn said:


> be nice to have a fixed pins class


That's what I was thinking, lol. Biggest classes in IBO HC,SHC,AHC,MBR 400 shooters at IBO events right there.


----------



## Darth_Bane (Jun 1, 2011)

Bucks said:


> add a "common sense" rule based on competitive advantage and intent. some of the DQ things I have heard at ibo defy common sense. case in point rumor... In Bedford, there was a AHC shooter with 2 brand new clueless HC shooters out having fun. One of the HC guys dropped and broke his binos. The AHC guy took 2-3 steps to the HC guy and loaned him his. some other shooter watched the guy step forward, reported it, and the AHC guy was DQ'ed. Yes, against the rules, but common sense says the 2-3 steps offer no competitive advantage as anyone can see that is 2-3 yards. Intent was to help a fellow archer learn and love the sport. If the story is false, my bad, but it shows the lack of respect for the shooters. The DQ'ed guy probably spent a bunch of money and time to get to the shoot and blasted for something really stupid.


I was in a group at Bedford and one of the other shooters saw a guy in the group behind us doing this. The HC shooter and a AHCshooter would both walk up to the HC class stake. HC guy would use the AHC binos to look at the target then hand the binos back to the AHC. The AHC shooter would stand with the guy at the stake and watch him shoot through his binos. The AHC shooter would then walk back to his stake and shoot. Does this give him a advantage I think so. So one of our group members said something to the group. That was it. Was he DQed I don't think so but rules are rules. Farthest stake shoot first.


----------



## gaberichter (Aug 31, 2008)

If you had trouble with archery companies backing it go to the other things we use. Muck boots, umbrellas, blue jean companies ( wrangler, key, carhart, lee)Etc... Also with the group thing and shooting with buddies. Shoot day one with your buddies. Day two is random selection.


----------



## Darth_Bane (Jun 1, 2011)

gaberichter said:


> . Also with the group thing and shooting with buddies. Shoot day one with your buddies. Day two is random selection.


Good idea


----------



## Caddo Creek (Jan 16, 2010)

One of the things that golf does to bring major sponsors to their events is to connect them to good causes (charitable causes.) I also agree that you have to look broader than just archery sponsors. Archery through the NASP is the way to introduce kids and families to the outdoors and possibly hunting. 

There are a lot of organizations that have a vested interest introducing kids and families to outdoor sports and hunting (NRA, Safari Club, all outdoor equipment manufacturers, etc.) Tie these tournaments to doing something good for our Communities and Families and you start to get Corporate Sponsors interested. Archery is one of the few sports that a family go do together as participants.

I hold a benefit 3D Tournament in the fall. This will be the 3rd year. Last year we had almost 100 shooters. A Platinum sponsorship for a 4 person Team was $1,000. A similar sponsorship for sporting clays would have been $2,500 and for golf $5,000. We're not there yet but we did have a Trust make a single donation of $25K last year. Our benefactor was the Carson Leslie Foundation which is working to defeat children's cancer. I asked three(3) Pro's to attend and help us. They came to the event and didn't ask for a thing, they brought raffle prizes from their sponsors. These guys were top pros (3-4 world championships) and they are doing their part to be great ambassadors of archery.

It can be done but will require engaging our Corporate Community in doing something that is very good for Families and the Communities they live in. We know kids engaged in archery are engaged in something that is positive. We have to do better at making the connection. Archery has never had better exposure than now due to publicity around Hunger Games and the Avengers. While I question the family values espoused by Hunger Games, no one can question the sudden explosion of families showing up at Archery Centers wanting to experience archery.

We have some wonderful Pro's who do everything to promote their sport. I really wish we could grow this sport in a way where we don't lose the values that I get to experience in this sport on a regular basis. I know it can be done and the purses mentioned are very possible IMO.


----------



## Bowtech11 (Mar 21, 2006)

If I was too have new scoring rings center 12, then an 11 and then 10. that way the scores would stay close


----------



## Bowtech11 (Mar 21, 2006)

Bowtech11 said:


> If I was too have new scoring rings center 12, then an 11 and then 10. that way the scores would stay close


and oh yea 23/64 diameter arrows period


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Bowtech11 said:


> If I was too have new scoring rings center 12, then an 11 and then 10. that way the scores would stay close


I like your idea I would score the targets center X then 10 and if you hit the animal score 9..no make up points then we would see who is the best shot!! Perfect round on 40 targets would be 400 40x!!


----------



## Lowlevlflyer (Aug 2, 2011)

Come up with a scoring system that's more realisitic than the "ASA" scoring, and get some events down in this part of the country other than TX, and I'm in.


----------



## troxautoserv (Apr 20, 2009)

Fixed pins and why the speed limit?


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

Like the scoring they use on Major League Fishing on the outdoor channel. They use an i pad to run the scoring so each competitor knows whos got what kinda cool.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Speed limit is a must levels playing field and stresses yardage estimation no one has a advantage.. I believe the IBO is the only Org. That does not have a speed or draw weight limit for outdoor shooting? The only reason is the all mighty $$!!! Pro Class would be free and sponsors pay the winnings but you must meet certain requirements to become pro and stay pro.. We need to stop the let anybody with enough money shoot pro mentality...The Class needs to be compromised of only the best!!!


----------



## Joseph McCluske (Jun 8, 2005)

Barn Burner, this was really neat, you started a new hypothetical tournament and without shooting an arrow, pairing a group or deciding which targets to shoot at, there's already people upset with how it's going to be run and what needs changed. This is just to funny, good luck IBO and ASA you might have some stiff competition from these keyboard competition or should we call it 3d fantasy Archery, first new rule, if you have 65,000 posts or more you have to shoot at all the 14 rings...


----------



## panther08 (Jan 7, 2008)

Darn bob u dont need speed brother.lol I like the 280 limit but 300 would be good mid range speed. If u can judge you wont need the speed.i miss a lil slower at 280 then I did shooting 320 lol


----------



## Lowlevlflyer (Aug 2, 2011)

Joseph McCluske said:


> Barn Burner, this was really neat, you started a new hypothetical tournament and without shooting an arrow, pairing a group or deciding which targets to shoot at, there's already people upset with how it's going to be run and what needs changed. This is just to funny, good luck IBO and ASA you might have some stiff competition from these keyboard competition or should we call it 3d fantasy Archery, first new rule, if you have 65,000 posts or more you have to shoot at all the 14 rings...


Boy, that's useful information there, ace. If you'd taken the time to actually READ his first post, you'd see that he ASKED for comments on what guys would change, what they'd like to see, etc. Guess that's a concept that's lost on you.


----------



## Joseph McCluske (Jun 8, 2005)

My bad, didn't read down to the bottom...


----------



## Barn Burner Strings (Sep 10, 2011)

People are to damn touchy. This is just for fun. If you don't have anything nice to say keep it to yourself. If you want to have a healthy conversation that's fine. Otherwise shut up.


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

Barn Burner said:


> People are to damn touchy. This is just for fun. If you don't have anything nice to say keep it to yourself. If you want to have a healthy conversation that's fine. Otherwise shut up.


Than there wouldnt be any excitement around here.


----------



## darton3d (Oct 16, 2009)

I think there should be a speed limit, but not the same one for everybody. It could be 300 fps for adult males, 275 for adult females and 260 for youth classes. And a minimum arrow weight, 5 grains per pound of draw weight. That would help keep things "fair" without someone over stressing their equipment. I also like the idea of no "bonus" points. Center X, 10,8,5 scoring.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

darton3d said:


> I think there should be a speed limit, but not the same one for everybody. It could be 300 fps for adult males, 275 for adult females and 260 for youth classes. And a minimum arrow weight, 5 grains per pound of draw weight. That would help keep things "fair" without someone over stressing their equipment. I also like the idea of no "bonus" points. Center X, 10,8,5 scoring.


The scoring of X - 10 - 9 makes things simple if you just hit all the targets the worst you could do is 360! Let's keep it simple and see if someone could clean a round 400 40X! Bid out the tournaments to sponsors and the highest bidder gets the championship!


----------



## Lowlevlflyer (Aug 2, 2011)

Joseph McCluske said:


> My bad, didn't read down to the bottom...


Then my apologies.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Sounds good but maybe do away with the fingers classes (except one traditional class), keep one hunter style pins class, maybe only keep 'pro', an ameteur open class and a novice open class. I think too many classes drags the ibo and asa down. Trim up the classes but the rest seems pretty good.


----------



## Bucks (Jul 27, 2005)

i dont see speed limits as an issue since those short brace / short ata bows are a bit more tempermental to handle anyway. if it were that important, why would the target pros be getting their scores with their typically slower equipment?

hunting classes using "hunting" equipment. this is a tough one. i know guys who hunt with HHA sliders, while I hunt with a 10" or 12" B-Stinger... (it never gets in the way and the weight is an armrest when carrying the bow on the shoulder.) the asa and ibo hunting equipment rules are fine.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

You know, a petition signed, sealed and delivered to either the ASA and IBO just might do wonders.


----------



## bowpro34 (Jun 17, 2007)

Love the enthusiasm! Love the idea. Hope someday we can see it develop. As for now I haven't seen the IBO do anything but cash checks. I don't see much attempt at improvement either. Made the mistake of shooting an ASA last year. LOL now I'm hooked. Those guys have if figured out. Wish there were more closer. It's amazing how much ridicule you get for your "ideas". The mere thought of change gets all the boys rowled up.

Thumbs up from me!


----------



## txhunter279 (Jan 31, 2011)

I think you have to have the bonus rings if you want any chance of getting the sport televised. The risk of going for bonus points creates suspension, which draws the crowds in to watch. Without it, no one would want to watch a pro that missed the 10 ring and now cannot take the risk to catch back up. Take the 2011 ASA Worlds Pro Shoot-off for example. When Levi and Jamie were going head to head in those final arrows, everyone in the stands was watching and waiting to are what will happen. The suspension/anxiety of the bonus rings will be the key factor in making the sport interesting to watch. 

Sent from my HTC Evo using Tapatalk


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

txhunter279 said:


> I think you have to have the bonus rings if you want any chance of getting the sport televised. The risk of going for bonus points creates suspension, which draws the crowds in to watch. Without it, no one would want to watch a pro that missed the 10 ring and now cannot take the risk to catch back up. Take the 2011 ASA Worlds Pro Shoot-off for example. When Levi and Jamie were going head to head in those final arrows, everyone in the stands was watching and waiting to are what will happen. The suspension/anxiety of the bonus rings will be the key factor in making the sport interesting to watch.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Evo using Tapatalk


Great info!! Never thought that way before...it would work for TV suspense..


----------



## gaberichter (Aug 31, 2008)

I think the ASA speed limit is perfect. I'm a 26 1/2 inch draw. 300 is a stretch unless I pull alot of weight.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

im liking this idea......


----------



## lknchoppers (Jun 13, 2008)

Here are my thoughts, I would like to see a hunter class with a moveable sight from the rear. All the local clubs have this then when you go to shoot ASA or IBO you have to change classes or switch to pins. TV coverage with a good production crew would do alot but will be expensive, in the end it would pay off. 300 fps speed limit would be fine but no higher. I'm fine with 280 as it is now for ASA. I like shotgun starts and preassigned target assignments, luck of the draw who you shoot with. Archery equipment sponsors and really big sponsors like financial institutions, communications companies and beer/liquor companies would be great.


----------



## sniperslayer (Dec 3, 2006)

*ibo ? where did the money go ?*

I have shot every world ibo championship since 1992 and cannot. believe how low the winnings have become back in the day the amount was over double than it is today heck. in 2000 or 2001 hc paid over 6,000 dollars. for 1 st. i say. we need change i would love to start a new organization and i have some ideas. of how it could happen


----------



## sniperslayer (Dec 3, 2006)

I know of an MLB player who is looking for an investment. he recently started shooting for the. first time and will hunt for the. 1st time this year he is a projected MLB superstar and knows the guy's that are part of. "buck commander". he has the revenue. with my history. and some help we could accomplish something.


----------



## The Fog (Oct 31, 2006)

If you want it to work only a range official can approach the target, score it, than remove the arrows. Shooter must remain at the stake. The Olympics and World cup do something similar and it seems to work.


----------



## hatchettjack (Jan 16, 2012)

The way to start it would be to have one supersmackdown the first year! Im talking 150,000 to win! One set of rules, mens only to start with then after the hype start the new tour including the other classes. As for rules, no optics allowed period. Multi pin sights or single pin sights, no speed limits! Sudden death final, using a bracket style tournament with a losers bracket

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Joseph McCluske said:


> Barn Burner, this was really neat, you started a new hypothetical tournament and without shooting an arrow, pairing a group or deciding which targets to shoot at, there's already people upset with how it's going to be run and what needs changed. This is just to funny, good luck IBO and ASA you might have some stiff competition from these keyboard competition or should we call it 3d fantasy Archery, first new rule, if you have 65,000 posts or more you have to shoot at all the 14 rings...


:lol3::lol3:


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

The Fog said:


> If you want it to work only a range official can approach the target, score it, than remove the arrows. Shooter must remain at the stake. The Olympics and World cup do something similar and it seems to work.


Good Lord, do you know how many range officials you would need?

Olympic and World Cup stuff is a different beast, maybe 40 target bales at most, all grouped together, all competitors in a fairly close area. Once they go to eliminations it is only 2 bales.

3D, let's take a look at ASA. They have what 10 ranges now? 20 targets per range.....200 range officials? Or 400 to have double scoring on each target. So let's say each official will cover 4 target, so you need 5 per range, 10 if you want to again have double scoring.....we still need 100 - 200 range officials.

Let's take it a step further and say only on the semi pro and pro classes....you still need 10 - 20 officials, and man if you think it is slow right now at an ASA......


----------



## deerhunterrick (Mar 11, 2011)

The biggest problem you need to over come is OURSELVES. Everybody keeps whining about what the other guy does. 400 shooters?lol.. it used to be 2,000 shooters per class when the IBO started. If you are a pro there should be 2 classes.. Open & Fingers why do we need all the other classes. You're a pro. 50 yards for a pro is another problem for me. The IBO used to be approximately 65 yards for everybody except youth classes. You're a pro show us you deserve to be called so, step it up to professional standards,not just that you are shooting for money. You don't get to become a pro athlete in any other sport by just saying you want to be, why should you be able to do so in our sport. You should qualify in rabbit squads like bowlers do. Until you prove yourself worthy the title "Professional Archer" who wants to watch somebody shooting that cxan't judge yardage or hit the intended target.Very evident at a few best of the best shoot-offs. You don't shoot plus 20 and shoot a 5 in a shoot-off. Too big a payout the more cheaters you will attract.There has to be a way to stop point pushers. 2 IBO staff at every target would be one way, 1 at the stakes and 1 to follow to the target. And don't tell me it doesn't happen,we all know it does to 1 extent or another. You find the right format to stop pacers and cheaters you might draw shooters back into the sport of 3D archery again like it used to be in the 
80's & 90's when 10,000 people showed up at Livingston Archers to watch the Worlds.. Count me in when you find the format that works better then it is now.It needs major improvement on all accounts.


----------



## wvlongshot (Aug 11, 2008)

That X - 10- 9 score system would be hard.....adding 9s will be hard for some people like me. I guess just subtract 1 instead


----------

